# Under the local Cemetery, no history about this drain



## jimmy0161 (Jun 2, 2021)

*











*


----------



## Newage (Jun 3, 2021)

Wow some stunning pictures, the colours pop right out, looks a great place to have a mooch.

cheers Newage


----------



## Wrench (Jun 3, 2021)

Some cracking shots there


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 4, 2021)

I really have no time for drains but them stalactites almost make this one worth it!
You have captured it very well


----------



## Hayman (Jun 4, 2021)

Marvellous colours - plenty of iron there.


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 4, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Some cracking shots there


Many thanks Tbolt


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 4, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> I really have no time for drains but them stalactites almost make this one worth it!
> You have captured it very well


Thanks BikinGlynn


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Marvellous colours - plenty of iron there.


Thanks Hayman


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 4, 2021)

Newage said:


> Wow some stunning pictures, the colours pop right out, looks a great place to have a mooch.
> 
> cheers Newage


Thanks Newage


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 4, 2021)

Newage said:


> Wow some stunning pictures, the colours pop right out, looks a great place to have a mooch.
> 
> cheers Newage


Thanks Newage


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Some cracking shots there


Many thanks Tbolt


----------



## Wrench (Jun 5, 2021)

jimmy0161 said:


> Many thanks Tbolt


So good you thanked me twice


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 5, 2021)

Very f*cking cool!!


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> So good you thanked me twice


 The Fosters Lager effect


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 6, 2021)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Very f*cking cool!!


Cheers J_a_t_33:


----------



## Darklldo (Jun 7, 2021)

That could almost be a mystical dragon's den with all that wonderful colour. 
I wonder what it was used for. Did you ever find out where it started or was it plugged into another drain and then another?
I wonder how old it is?
What a shame there are no answers ... probably not a good place to delve any deeper


----------



## Resident_alice (Jun 7, 2021)

This looks great! And you captured it so well!! Very nice


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 7, 2021)

Darklldo said:


> That could almost be a mystical dragon's den with all that wonderful colour.
> I wonder what it was used for. Did you ever find out where it started or was it plugged into another drain and then another?
> I wonder how old it is?
> What a shame there are no answers ... probably not a good place to delve any deeper


Hello Darklldo, I've been trying to source old maps, just waiting for the local records office to open and hopefully find some info as there's a few rivers that have been covered up in the area many years ago. 


Resident_alice said:


> This looks great! And you captured it so well!! Very nice


Thanks Resident_alice


----------



## Hayman (Jun 8, 2021)

jimmy0161 said:


> Hello Darklldo, I've been trying to source old maps, just waiting for the local records office to open and hopefully find some info as there's a few rivers that have been covered up in the area many years ago.
> 
> Thanks Resident_alice


I have just discovered a link to the Ordnance Survey Six Inch maps. Go online and type in Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland then put the name of a town or village. Drains are not shown, but streams and rivers are, as well as a lot of other detail.


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I have just discovered a link to the Ordnance Survey Six Inch maps. Go online and type in Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland then put the name of a town or village. Drains are not shown, but streams and rivers are, as well as a lot of other detail.



Many thanks for the information, very much appreciated


----------



## Hayman (Jun 9, 2021)

jimmy0161 said:


> Many thanks for the information, very much appreciated


A pleasure.


----------



## Roderick (Jun 11, 2021)

Just my sort of place! Roughly what area are you in there?


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Just my sort of place! Roughly what area are you in there?


Hello, I'm based in Oldham Gtr Manchester


----------



## night crawler (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice but would make me think about the poor buggers buried above your head. Love the photos


----------



## Darklldo (Jun 19, 2021)

jimmy0161 said:


> Hello Darklldo, I've been trying to source old maps, just waiting for the local records office to open and hopefully find some info as there's a few rivers that have been covered up in the area many years ago.


Fascinating to be able to trace old covered up rivers Jimmy, that could lead to all sorts of hidden things... happy hunting


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 28, 2021)

Can any of you fine Gents send me the link again to the Caving club as I've lost it and can't remember who told me about it on this thread. Thanks


----------



## Roderick (Jul 7, 2021)

I've PM'd you some info.


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jul 7, 2021)

Roderick said:


> I've PM'd you


Many thanks Roderick


----------



## AzrahsAdventures (Jul 22, 2021)

How cool!! What a stunning find!


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jul 23, 2021)

AzrahsAdventures said:


> How cool!! What a stunning find!


Thanks


----------

